# Xbox 360 can't see my PC anymore.



## bagofbeef (Dec 6, 2007)

I LOVE the new Xbox 360 dashboard update. I've been streaming a lot of my DivX and Xvid videos straight to my 360. It's great. However, as of tonight, the 360 is not seeing my PC anymore. I'm not sure if my firewall got re-set or what. 

I'm running Windows XP w/SP2, and using a wired router.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chaose (Mar 26, 2009)

your not alone pal i have a problem where my pc can find my xbox 360 but my 360 cant find my pc. But im running Windows Vista with service pack 1.. please can anyone help me with this


----------

